# Light Pollution



## JonA_CT (May 30, 2016)

Is a hard thing to avoid around here. I gave some long exposure night photos a whirl while I was at my parents a few nights ago -- but we just live in too populated of an area. I need to head north I guess. Just sharing the poor result anyways.


----------



## Amocholes (May 31, 2016)

Still not bad considering the area. I was stationed at Groton many moons ago.


----------



## JonA_CT (May 31, 2016)

Thanks! This picture was taken in Ledyard towards the Southern sky. The casino takes out the Northern sky so I thought this might be better, but I suspect a lot of the light you see in the picture above is from the Subase and the surrounding industry.

Submariner? I'm in the area because of my Dad's service. He hasn't left and I haven't either.


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2016)

Light pollution map


----------



## jake337 (May 31, 2016)

Unless traveling to most remote places on earth you will get light pollution.  Use the map that KMH posted to find a place to point your camera with it as far in the distance as possible.   You will get light pollution from cities hundreds of miles away.


----------



## astroNikon (May 31, 2016)

You can also wait until the calm after a storm to help minimize air pollution (not any help for light pollution except for a black out).  There's quite a bit of difference from my location to just 30-45 minutes north.

Or just drive someplace further else as it's easier to schedule.

Last time I drove 200+ miles for a dark park and then a 3 day rainstorm redirected to that area.   About 30 minutes of shooting for the drive as I could see the storm coming.  
Next time I'm going to watch the radar patterns on the way someplace.


----------



## JonA_CT (May 31, 2016)

KmH said:


> Light pollution map



Super helpful! Thanks!



jake337 said:


> Unless traveling to most remote places on earth you will get light pollution.  Use the map that KMH posted to find a place to point your camera with it as far in the distance as possible.   You will get light pollution from cities hundreds of miles away.



I'm not surprised, and since a huge light source was only a few miles away in the above picture...I'm heading to northern VT and then across country this summer. I'm trying to get the basics down before I leave.



astroNikon said:


> You can also wait until the calm after a storm to help minimize air pollution (not any help for light pollution except for a black out).  There's quite a bit of difference from my location to just 30-45 minutes north.
> 
> Or just drive someplace further else as it's easier to schedule.
> 
> ...



That's definitely a downer. I think that I can get some good practice shots in Northeastern CT -- and it's a quick drive to find out.


----------



## petrochemist (May 31, 2016)

If I head of to remoter parts I can just about get as little light pollution as that. There's not many spots in the SE of England, that are as good!


----------



## Amocholes (Jun 1, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> Thanks! This picture was taken in Ledyard towards the Southern sky. The casino takes out the Northern sky so I thought this might be better, but I suspect a lot of the light you see in the picture above is from the Subase and the surrounding industry.
> 
> Submariner? I'm in the area because of my Dad's service. He hasn't left and I haven't either.



Yep. I had a lot of fun in Sub School back about 1980.


----------

